# All I want for the holidays….If you could get anything for the holidays what would it



## sanjay (May 14, 2008)

I know what I want for the holidays. What about you?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

All I want for Xmas is to spend it with my wife.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I want clean trimmed tanks and my CO2 issues in my 125g ironed out once and for all!


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I want my HB LED's to finally get here and my IC's to build the custom driver


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> I want clean trimmed tanks and my CO2 issues in my 125g ironed out once and for all!


Is that all?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If we're only talking about material objects here, I'd really like my own steamroller. That would be fun.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> If we're only talking about material objects here, I'd really like my own steamroller. That would be fun.


LOL! Just think how easy pressing all those plant samples would be!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Drinda,

I'll come trim and clean your tanks for Christmas, how about that?


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd be happy with a pressurized Co2 system and a full line of ferts....oh yeah, some better lighting....lol


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL The only thing I don't have on that list is the ps3 and I can live without it for now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Drinda,
> 
> I'll come trim and clean your tanks for Christmas, how about that?


FANTASTIC!!! Where do I sign up?!!!!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Some more homebrewing supplies would be nice. Gotta get ready for some springtime beer.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Six healthy, beautiful Alenquer discus from Discus Hans USA. Yup. *sigh*


----------

